# Describe Your Food/Cooking



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

A friend and I were talking last night and I asked her to describe my dishes in one word. 

That's a difficult question and I'm more than certain I put her on the spot.

But then I got to thinking... 

How would you describe your own food or cooking style in ten words or less?


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Edible.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, ordo, I think that you could call your food/cooking a bit more than JUST edible… /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

(ten words or less)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_American Bistro_.

BDL


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Fresh, clean, comfortable.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Creative , ( or simple ) , clean , tasty , fresh , colorful , and sometimes very HOMIEEEEEEEE

In other words... ITS ME ON A PLATE


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

Constantly Evolving and Influenced Southern


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

playful, fun, sassy, fresh, honest, heartfelt....oh, and not in any particular order.

joey


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Simple Modernist Fusion Cuisine


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Fresh, simple, multi-ethnically influenced.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

So Co - Southern Comfort


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

globally inspired eclectic


----------



## emeraldcity (Jun 30, 2013)

Local food world cuisine with an impetus of fresh.

E C


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Eclectic


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

All styles, with an emphasis on south east asian and fresh ingredients


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Abundant Belgian/French brasserie kitchen.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Fresh, mediterranean-inspired, olive oily


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

To cook with the goal of capturing a nostalgic flavor memory

http://youtu.be/3YG4h5GbTqU


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I cook in cheerful chaos


----------



## genemachine (Sep 26, 2012)

Syncretistic.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

petalsandcoco said:


> To cook with the goal of capturing a nostalgic flavor memory
> 
> http://youtu.be/3YG4h5GbTqU


Love It!! (I have to admit, I say this movie, twice, and I forgot all about that scene, thanks Petals)


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Messy (in a good way)... aromatic... Usually spicy...Shareable.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

bughut said:


> ...Shareable.


I like that bug! 

My Mommy always told me "be sure that you have enough to share with everyone" 

this is why today I cook enough to feed an entire platoon! 






  








giggles.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jul 2, 2013


----------

